# Selling your 1st Tractor



## Machinery Pete (Apr 28, 2012)

Just posted a Youtube video...young guy in Iowa, follower of our Machinery Pete Facebook page, shot video Saturday (March 23, 2013) of his dad selling a 1972 JD 4320 with 8,200 hours (400 on overhaul) on a Wellman, IA consignment auction....this was the 1st tractor the young man's father owned. In the video you can tell the emotion coming through. It sold well, went for $15,000. Here's video:






Pete
www.machinerypete.com


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

I can relate to that. I still use the tractors dad had when he was living. I taught my son how to operate the tractors that I grew up on. I did buy a newer Kubota but the old tractors still get used and do the work just like when we were growing up. I guess that would make me an antique also.


----------

